# 2x1950 pro



## below ambient (Sep 4, 2007)

well after much trouble with newegg, i overnighted my crossfire cables only to acknowledge that i also needed a 6 pin adapter!! ARRGGHH...

but i did get a new camera, so here is some eye candy...





i just need to pick up a 6 pin to 4 pin adapter and i should be good to go, so long as the ATI board fires up...lol


----------



## JC316 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice, VERY nice. Me want benchies when it's running.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 4, 2007)

Haven't heard of ePower PSU's before, may want to consider a Crossfire/SLI certified or better known quality brand name of PSU. 660W should be sufficient I would think for 2x1950's in CF. Also the power cables going to your vid cards, are they ONLY hooked up to the vid cards or other components?

I just prefer having a PSU that not only has some overhead wattage from my estimated wattage use, but also to have the proper connectors in place for components such as SATA, 8-pin mobo, PCI-e, probably more of a "peace of mind" deal than an actual requirement.

Aside from that it looks good! I can't wait to see what damage you can do with those!


----------



## below ambient (Sep 5, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Haven't heard of ePower PSU's before, may want to consider a Crossfire/SLI certified or better known quality brand name of PSU. 660W should be sufficient I would think for 2x1950's in CF. Also the power cables going to your vid cards, are they ONLY hooked up to the vid cards or other components?
> 
> I just prefer having a PSU that not only has some overhead wattage from my estimated wattage use, but also to have the proper connectors in place for components such as SATA, 8-pin mobo, PCI-e, probably more of a "peace of mind" deal than an actual requirement.
> 
> Aside from that it looks good! I can't wait to see what damage you can do with those!



epowers are fairly good psu's, mine is just tired... ive had it since '03 and its seen its share of mods and fan replacements.... i noticed a huge drop in performance as soon as I added a 5th HD, so im quite sure its not going to operate effectively performance-wise in comparison to a new PSU...

btw epower is certified for xfire, but only the 800+W version which is fairly new compared to mine.... ill be going with a 1000W OCZ model, so regardless of the performance, its in the mail, so no worries....


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 5, 2007)

^ 1kw!!!!!  Jeez man, you went all out there...  Good chioce of brand though.  I can't see that psu letting you down.

BTW how much is the forklift hire to get that thing off the truck.....   

Love the WC'd gfx cards too mate.  They look wicked.  Its good to see you put the ramsinks on straight, I have seen some shockers before!!!!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 5, 2007)

below ambient said:


> epowers are fairly good psu's, mine is just tired... ive had it since '03 and its seen its share of mods and fan replacements.... i noticed a huge drop in performance as soon as I added a 5th HD, so im quite sure its not going to operate effectively performance-wise in comparison to a new PSU...
> 
> btw epower is certified for xfire, but only the 800+W version which is fairly new compared to mine.... ill be going with a 1000W OCZ model, so regardless of the performance, its in the mail, so no worries....



Nice! 1Kw should be plenty for the years to come!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an epower and it's a DAMN nice unit. It has the same componets as the high quality ones like mushkin and OCZ.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 5, 2007)

you going to volt mod? With the water cooling you wouldn't have to worry about overheating.


----------



## below ambient (Sep 5, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you going to volt mod? With the water cooling you wouldn't have to worry about overheating.



im bowing...lol

i love this forum because i can share my love for ATI here without someone coming is saying 'why didn;t you go with a 8800 GTS'  

id love to mod these cards but not by much... ive fried a lot of cards in the past, and of the ones that continued working (9800 pro) it was always a kick to see how well they killed everything else in their class...

since this will be my primary system a slight increase would be fine for me..

any links?


----------



## below ambient (Sep 5, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I have an epower and it's a DAMN nice unit. It has the same componets as the high quality ones like mushkin and OCZ.



mines lasted a LONG time


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 5, 2007)

I won't lie, you should have gone with a 8800 GTS.


----------



## below ambient (Sep 5, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I won't lie, you should have gone with a 8800 GTS.



i saved $130 for another set of drives, and my speed is almost the same


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 5, 2007)

I was kidding you noob lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 5, 2007)

check this out http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...0&ct=result&cd=1&q=x1950+pro+volt+mod&spell=1
google is your friend.I am sure you can find something if you look.I am not sure if ATI tray tool will work on the x1950pro or not.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 5, 2007)

ATI Tool .26b1+ and Ati Tray Tools will both OC a 1950pro, you have to find and enable the "Driver Level OC" for the X1XX series or you will black screen, and either VPS reset or PC restart. From there it's easy, just don't use the auto-find-max functions on either, do it yourself, the MHZ jumps approx 5-7MHz per increase instead of 1mhz, my stable OC is 621/770.


----------



## below ambient (Sep 5, 2007)

Kursah said:


> ATI Tool .26b1+ and Ati Tray Tools will both OC a 1950pro, you have to find and enable the "Driver Level OC" for the X1XX series or you will black screen, and either VPS reset or PC restart. From there it's easy, just don't use the auto-find-max functions on either, do it yourself, the MHZ jumps approx 5-7MHz per increase instead of 1mhz, my stable OC is 621/770.



"Driver Level OC" for TT or ATI Tool ?


----------



## below ambient (Sep 5, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> check this out http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...0&ct=result&cd=1&q=x1950+pro+volt+mod&spell=1
> google is your friend.I am sure you can find something if you look.I am not sure if ATI tray tool will work on the x1950pro or not.



im gonna try Rabit and flash one at a time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 5, 2007)

just be careful would hate to see something happen to them cards of urs.


----------



## below ambient (Sep 5, 2007)

will do 


i still have a few things to grab, im just hoping this thing boots up...


----------



## Kursah (Sep 5, 2007)

below ambient said:


> "Driver Level OC" for TT or ATI Tool ?



Both...


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 5, 2007)

got an x1950 Pro here - honestly, as buggy as everyone claims ATi Tool beta's to be with the 1950 Pro's I haven't had any problems with it.  Both that and ATi Tray Tools both allow driver level OC on my card,

but, I don't have access to hardware monitoring, I had to use RaBit and AtiFlash to tweak the fan/temp table in th BIOS to something more favoring to me - your cards should have monitoring, though, based on your PCB color

Wicked, though, the 1950's are still kicking arse!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 5, 2007)

what drivers are you using with your x1950's because my ccc wont work get the classic mom.exe failure  tryed all different sets of drivers to enable my crossfire now but still no luck...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2007)

I used 7.4(i think) when i had my x1950pro.What i would do is just try different ones till i find the one that works.It isn't the best way but it works.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 6, 2007)

8800 Gts Ftw


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> 8800 Gts Ftw



would you stop with the 8800 shit  . You post has NOTHING to do with this thread or what he asked.


----------



## below ambient (Sep 6, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> 8800 Gts Ftw



fast but very unoriginal.. besides im building this to satisfy myself...ATI rulz


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 6, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> 8800 Gts Ftw



Spammer, if you are trying to get more posts like this, please refrain. Anyway, 8800GTS? Um yeah liek, seriously, get a grip on what we are talking about here thanks. 

_Oh and have you heard? The 8800GTS320MB has massive slowdowns! Yes i used one for a while but the slowdowns pissed me off so much that I didnt buy one_


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Spammer, if you are trying to get more posts like this, please refrain. Anyway, 8800GTS? Um yeah liek, seriously, get a grip on what we are talking about here thanks.
> 
> _Oh and have you heard? The 8800GTS320MB has massive slowdowns! Yes i used one for a while but the slowdowns pissed me off so much that I didnt buy one_



Wow, some people are snobby little pricks.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 6, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> _Oh and have you heard? The 8800GTS320MB has massive slowdowns! Yes i used one for a while but the slowdowns pissed me off so much that I didnt buy one_



Never noticed a thing with mine, care to tell me how to reproduce?


----------



## Kasamax (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice rig you've got there, I've got 2 x1950pro's CF, x2 6000+ and water cooling myself...

Here

Thread's mainly about the vidcards seeing as it's in that section but it's got my rig and a few benchies etc as well.

Would like to see what you get stock and how much you're able to crank it up


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 6, 2007)

i got 17304 with my pro's and with my amd 6000 at 3.44ghz cpu seems to be a retard atm 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3423743


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

Can we get an update please? I have been wanting to know how things went.


----------



## below ambient (Sep 10, 2007)

one card arrived DOA and due to lack of funds im sending the board back along with some sticks of micron 9... im so done with newegg... two DOA cards in 6 months isnt good...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2007)

sucks to hear that. Don't give up on the egg i almost did and i am happy i gave them another chance.I had a x1950pro DOA and a Geforce 6700 also a PSU.


----------

